# South Park: Neues Spiel mit Multiplayer



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *South Park: Neues Spiel mit Multiplayer*

					South-Park-Fans bekommen neues Spielefutter. Nun wurde durch eine neue Stellenausschreibung das zuständige Entwicklerstudio bekannt. Es handelt sich dabei um Question Games, ein Studio von ehemaligen Bioshock- und South-Park-Entwicklern, die einen Lead Level Designer mit Multiplayer-Erfahrung suchen. Somit dürfte es wohl ein Multiplayer-Spiel werden oder zumindest ein Titel mit starkem Fokus auf eine Multiplayer-Komponente.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *South Park: Neues Spiel mit Multiplayer*


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2022)

Sind die beiden Kanadier da auch mit bei? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0FJyPa3u1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blink86 (9. Januar 2022)

Bei Stick of Truth habe ich beim ersten Durchgang 2014 absolute Tränen gelacht. Wie eine sehr gute Episode nur zum selber spielen.

Fractured But Whole steht bei mir leider immer noch auf dem PoS... Hatte ich mir eigentlich für den Weihnachtsurlaub vorgenommen, aber die Familie hat dann doch zu anderen Spielen (DnD + AoE II DE) geführt.


----------



## Andrej (9. Januar 2022)

Ich hoffe, dass es ein Einzelspieler Spiel bleibt und der Rest Coop oder sowas wird!
Kann auch sein, dass sie daraus ein Multiplayer Service game machen wollen, um NFTs und anderen scheiß zu verkaufen!


----------



## Marlock (9. Januar 2022)

blink86 schrieb:


> Bei Stick of Truth habe ich beim ersten Durchgang 2014 absolute Tränen gelacht. Wie eine sehr gute Episode nur zum selber spielen.
> 
> Fractured But Whole steht bei mir leider immer noch auf dem PoS... Hatte ich mir eigentlich für den Weihnachtsurlaub vorgenommen, aber die Familie hat dann doch zu anderen Spielen (DnD + AoE II DE) geführt.


fand den ersten teil persönlich besser. Solltets trotzdem viel spaß mit dem zweiten haben


----------



## Nero905 (10. Januar 2022)

Für mich hatten die Southparkspiele zwar kein Replayvalue, aber als fan der Serie fand ich sie super toll, vor allem weil es echt viele Dinge aus den Anfängen gab, die in den Spielen wieder auftauchten. Hatte das Gefühl die Entwickler haben sich da mal zur Abwechslung echt Mühe gegeben.


----------

